# smoked fish for woodtick



## davduckman2010 (Feb 10, 2013)

snuck out to my honey hole today . caught a mess of yellow perch / crappie and bluegill and right before dark the pole bent 20 minites later this brute came to the ice hole a 9 pound 27 inch chanel cat caught on 2 pound test line and a very flimsy ultra light bluegill pole it was bent to breaking point . it was a miracle we got this up barly hooked. its getting smoked into jerky and going to michigan to woodtick greg . the others can get in my belly duck

[attachment=18145]

[attachment=18146]

[attachment=18147]

[attachment=18148]

[attachment=18149]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 10, 2013)

NICE WINTER CATCH :way2go:


----------



## scrimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Those, sir, are NOT ducks! I'll agree its good eatin', though!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I love perch but you can keep that ice hole



Hey, who you callin'... :mfight: 

Oh, you said ice hole... Never mind!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! I was just checking out todays post and I saw this, how cool.  I never had smoked catfish, and I love smoked fish, so this is going to be a treat. Thanks super duck, your the best.
[attachment=18187]


----------

